# Who else gets motivated once a holiday is booked?



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

*Are you more motivated once a holiday is booked?*​
Yes 2273.33%No826.67%


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

The last couple of months I have been struggling to keep my diet in place and waking up in the morning to go to gyms. But now my holiday is booked i seem to wake up before my alarm then wait untill my alarm goes off to get out of bed. Only reason I wait for my alarm is because I actually have it set an hour before i need to leave and it only takes me 30 mins to get ready.

So the question is how many people get more motivated by the fact of a holiday. I mean I knew i was going on holiday this year but now its booked its made me so much more motivated.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Summer in general gets me motivated.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely!! Although usually I wait until exactly 12 weeks before I fly and then get my ass in gear :lol:


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

See Summer does get me motivated but before i booked the holiday, I always would do a couple of days then by the 3rd day or so i would be like CBA and then i would say I'll start again next week, But now its booked I'm really motivated but that might be because I only have untill june.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been motivated since the day i got back from my last holiday, i'm still building myself so i've got a long way to go and 3 months before my holiday just wouldnt cut it.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Holiday booked for middle of July, but still have to get my ass in gear.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

currently on spring bulk followed by summer bulk,autumn bulk and winter bulk and much the same planned for 2015 so no i'm not to bothered about hols


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cuba booked for January so going to bulk all year then cut like mad through November and December


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

im from Greece, used to live on an island and ppl starting to cut from april to be ready on may / june. This year there wont be any holidays since im not planning to go on vacation but I m cuttin anyway, so a big NO


----------



## Arena21 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok just seen this as just joined tap talk. Yes I am well motivated since my fella booked us Cape Verdi Boa Vista in June but also motivated as started my fitness instructors course in May. Good luck to you all.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

j0rd4n500 said:


> The last couple of months I have been struggling to keep my diet in place and waking up in the morning to go to gyms. But now my holiday is booked i seem to wake up before my alarm then wait untill my alarm goes off to get out of bed. Only reason I wait for my alarm is because I actually have it set an hour before i need to leave and it only takes me 30 mins to get ready.
> 
> So the question is how many people get more motivated by the fact of a holiday. I mean I knew i was going on holiday this year but now its booked its made me so much more motivated.


Im the same mate, thats why i need 2 maybe 3 holidays per years


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I want 3 holidays next year so I'm motivated to work. That's it.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

A booked hoilday is the the only time I get into my best shape!

It's like preparing for a show!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Me, went on two holidays last year, first one I went thinking I looked great however the pics turned out that was a lie

So when I got back I started my next cycle 2 weeks later and clean my diet up and ran my cycle and diet right up to the week before my next holiday for about 15 weeks and yeh I looked 100 times better!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Going canaries in May. Cut starts in 7 days!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sen said:


> Going canaries in May. Cut starts in 7 days!


I went gran canaria in June if your going there watch out for them rent boys haha it's full of them and they make it really obvious that there having a perv


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ryda said:


> I went gran canaria in June if your going there watch out for them rent boys haha it's full of them and they make it really obvious that there having a perv


Haha fuerteventura I'm going mate. Went a few years ago and loved it. Plus got it cheap. Wanna get back out to Thailand, my mate lives there now but flights for 5 people is pretty expensive!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sen said:


> Haha fuerteventura I'm going mate. Went a few years ago and loved it. Plus got it cheap. Wanna get back out to Thailand, my mate lives there now but flights for 5 people is pretty expensive!


I need to go there, were meant to be going Lanzarote in feb 2016 so I'll probably be dieting for the whole year lol plus run a extra cycle. Thailand looks nice my cousin went last year


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

This year more than ever.

Booked my holiday 17 weeks ago and since then I've dropped 30lbs of fat off my lardy ar5e.

6 weeks left to get into the best condition of my life, then I hit the beach


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 24, 2013)

Having a lads holiday sometime in July (not booked yet, probably gonna be Ayia Napa or Zante). Last year when I went on holiday I'd really let myself go, hadn't been in the gym for ages, ate like crap for months, ended up wearing a t shirt on the beach because I looked like the Michelin man, and as you can guess, didn't get any action whatsoever. :crying:

Since I started lifting seriously again in December I'm determined to be looking decent in time for this holiday! Jumped onto intermittent fasting at the beginning of this week and gradually upping my cardio, the fat's coming off nicely.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Ibiza booked, cut started:001_tt2:


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

UnclePhil said:


> Zante


Hell hole.

I'm going away for 2 weeks in July and have timed my cycle to end the same weekend I go away :thumbup1: That being said, I'm pretty consistent all year round in terms of training and diet.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

hometrainer said:


> currently on spring bulk followed by summer bulk,autumn bulk and winter bulk and much the same planned for 2015 so no i'm not to bothered about hols


however I have booked two weeks away in 2016 in Costa Rica so I will be adjusting things a bit now


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Holiday in 11 weeks I plan to drop 1-1.5lb a week!


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

thread got a bit of a resorection haha, but i've recently just booked my holiday for end of september so just over 16 weeks. Also got a festival early july which I'm currently cutting for. So hopefully should be looking in decent shape for september.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

See I thought I would but it really hasn't unfortunately.

I think it is because I know I will still look better than everyone I am going with (non or crap lifters).

I am thinking about booking myself in for a photoshoot for like 3 months time to use a a goal..!


----------

